# Welp. I'm here. Now what.



## Rebecca101 (Jan 2, 2020)

Married 10 years... Just trying to gain some clarity in my mind and in marriage before I drive myself and everyone around me completely crazy. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So what's going on that has you concerned?


----------

